# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  ‘Hasılat Paylaşımı'

## bozok

*Büyükşehir kulisleri* 



*Yalçın BAYER*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*28 Ağustos 2009*





YALüIN Bey, sizin yazdığınız gibi birçok gazetede yer aldı, TV’lerde yayınlandı anlatacağım olay....


Yine unutulmaya yüz tuttu. Aslında bu İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nde ortaya çıkartılan önemli bir skandaldı.


Adına da *‘hasılat paylaşımı’* deniliyordu.

Hatırlar mısınız? Beyoğlu Belediyesi’nde imar müdürü olarak çalışırken Topbaş tarafından Boğaziçi İmar Müdür Yardımcılığı’na getirilen *Mehmet Kahveci*’nin, belediye kulislerindeki ifadesiyle toplanan *‘boğaz bahşişleri’*, *Fethi Turgut*’a gidiyordu. 


İDO Yönetim Kurulu üyeliğinde bulunan Fethi Turgut, Kadir Topbaş’ın imar danışmanlığını yapıyordu. Yenikapı’daki İDO Genel Müdürlüğü’nde makam odası vardı. Kahveci de kendisini sık sık ziyaret ederdi. 


Geçen yıl bağışların toplandığı *‘kasa öyküsü’*nü unutmuş olamazsınız.


CHP İstanbul Milletvekili üetin Soysal’ın basın toplantısı ile gündeme getirdiği ve savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulunduğu olayda, Fethi Turgut’un Maltepe Cevizli’deki evi geçen yılın ağustos ayında soyulmuş, kasa içindeki 950 bin dolar, 280 bin Euro ve 200 bin TL, 2 kilo altın yürütülmüştü.


Diyarbakırlı olan hırsızların, bu soygununu duyan ve Bodrum’da yaşayan bir yakınları, olayı ihbar edince geçen mart ayında 12 kişi yakalanmış, bunlardan bazıları tutuklanmıştı. (Yakalama ve tutuklama olmadan önce olay Kadir Topbaş ve eski Emniyet Müdürü Celalettin Cerrah’a ihbar edilmişti.)


Bu *ilginç hırsızlık* olayı, muhalefet tarafından yerel seçimler öncesinde sık sık gündeme getirilmiş, bu olay iktidar partisinin il örgütünde ve belediyelerde dillerden düşmemişti.

Kadir Topbaş ikinci kez seçilince, Fethi Turgut *‘geriye çektirilerek’* olay* ‘soğumaya’* bırakılmıştı. Geçen gün belediyede önemli bir görevli anlatıyordu. 


Turgut, Yalova taraflarında* ‘arsa toplama’* işi yapıyormuş. 

Mehmet Kahveci ise seçimden hemen sonra Büyükşehir’de, yeni oluşturulan *‘Bina İnceleme Müdürlüğü’*ne getirildi. Bu bakımdan Kahveci’nin işi zor; hem deprem işlerini, hem de Boğaz’daki imar işlerini *‘kovalamak’* herkesin yapabileceği kolay bir iş olmasa gerek.


*Bir başka özelliği de...* Kahveci, sık sık hac ve umreye gider. Bu yüzden kendisine imrenilir. Bir yıl içinde hem hacca gitmek ayrıca üçer ayda bir de yılda dört kez umre yapmak her Müslümana nasip olmaz. Büyükşehir’deki arkadaşlar hesap yapmışlar, bu geziler en az 20 bin Euro tutar, diyorlar.


Zor görevlerin sevabını almak veya günahlarını affettirmek için acaba bu yıl hac ve umreye vakit ayırabilecek mi Kahveci Bey?


Ben gene de bunları anlatanların günahı boynuna diyorum. Hasetlik var ya!..

Büyükşehir Belediyesi Genel Sekreteri Sayın Prof. Adem Baştürk bu işlerin gerisinde nelerin yattığını bilir mi bilemem. Ama kurcalamasında yarar olabileceğini düşünürüm.”


Bunları anlatan *‘belediyeci’* okurumuza *“Belediye’de işler nasıl?”* diye soruyoruz. *“İşler felç”* diyor. Büyükşehir büyük mali kriz içindeymiş... İstanbul’a yapılacağı açıklanan yedi tünelden dördü iptal edilmiş. (Bu projenin toplamı neredeyse 1 milyar dolardı.) şimdilik en önemli faaliyet çiçek dikmek ve sulamak.


...

----------

